# Good Fly Guide For Tarpon in Galveston



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

My girlfriend's Dad would like to chase some Silver Kings on Fly in Galveston. Any good recommendations for fly guides in Galveston or area. Looking for this month or next. 

Thanks for any advice,
Johnny


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

The fish in Galveston do not present themselves well for a fly. 

Known Galveston guides for tarpon are James Plaag, Dana Bailey, Chad Wright, Jamie Pinter, Michael Larue, Chris Jamail.

If he wants one on fly he needs to book Kevin Townsend in Port O'Connor. With decent weather, he will almost certainly get a shot on fly there, perhaps lots of shots.


----------



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Hunter,

I've had a few people recommend Kevin Townsend. I'll be giving him a call. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

X2 on KT


----------



## dhmc03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Agree poc is better bet. KT, capt jack, or tom horbey


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

I would highly recommend KT in POC as well. He knows his stuff and consistently puts his anglers on fish.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have a buddy fishing with KT today and tomorrow. I understand KT is the specialist for our area and guys that used him give me high marks.


----------

